# Kein Einloggen per KDM nach Kernel-Update



## Timbonet (19. November 2005)

Hallo,

nachdem ich meinen Kernel von 2.6.10 auf 2.6.14-2 aktualisiert habe, kann ich mich nicht mehr über KDM (oder auch GDM) einloggen, nach bestätigen des Passwortes wird der X-Server direkt neu gestartet und ich kann wieder meine Daten eingeben. Boote ich mit dem alten Kernel (und nicht passenden Modulen  ), kann ich mich normal über KDM einloggen. Hat jemand eine Idee, an was es liegen könnte? KDE ist die Version aus Debian-unstable.


----------



## Neurodeamon (19. November 2005)

Gibt es irgend etwas dazu im Logfile?
Normalerweise ist es dem X-Server wurscht, welchen Kernel Du hast. Mögliche Probleme bereitet vielleicht das DRM-Modul (imho).


----------



## Dennis Wronka (19. November 2005)

Aber selbst wenn DRM ploetzlich nicht mehr geht sollte doch das Login noch klappen.
Dann sollte der X-Server halt einfach ohne DRM laufen.

Ich weiss jetzt nicht wie's beim ATI-Treiber aussieht, ob da DRM geladen wird wenn das Modul nicht laedt, was ja regelmaessig der Fall ist wenn man mal einen neuen Kernel installieren will (darum haeng ich noch immer auf 2.6.10 fest). Aber der X-Server funktioniert trotzdem tadellos, nur eben nicht 3D-Beschleunigt.
Aber wie gesagt, ich bin jetzt nicht sicher ob da das DRM weggelassen wird.

Uebrigens, um mal alle Verwechslungen auszuschliessen: DRM ist hier nicht das vieldiskutierte und gern umstrittene *D*igital *R*ights *M*anagement, sondern der *D*irect *R*endering *M*anager welcher zur DRI, der *D*irect *R*endering *I*nfrastructure, gehoert.


----------



## Timbonet (19. November 2005)

In den Logs konnte ich nichts auffälliges feststellen - vielleicht habe ich da auch nur an der falschen Stelle gesucht. Das Problem trat sowohl mit einer älteren KDE-Version als auch der aktuellen auf, ich habe das Update gemacht, um hier vielleicht einen Fehler zu umgehen.
Das Problem tritt sowohl an einem P3-800 (mit TNT2-GraKa) als auch einem P4M mit 1,8GHz mit ATI-Radeon Mobility auf..


----------



## Neurodeamon (19. November 2005)

Merkwürdig. Ich kann mir den Fehler nicht erklären. Probleme mit ATI Mobility kenne ich von meinem Laptop, aber dann geht das ganze X-Serversystem nicht.

Ich habe mal ein Problem mit Debian gehabt, da wurde die Art die grafische Oberfläche zu starten an einen anderen Ort verschoben und diverse Dateien geändert. Das mußte ich per Hand und mühevoller Google-Sucharbeit herausfinden. Ich würde vermuten, das irgendwo ein Binding verkehrt ist. 

Aber das würde nicht erklären, warum das Login nicht geht wenn Du nur den Kernel änderst ...


----------

